# Kubotas 2015 M7 series.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Release date is the last half of 2015.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/first-look-at-kubotas-largest-horsepower-m7-series-tractor-line/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks good despite the orange wheels.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish them well.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to say that being all Kubota here, I like orange wheels..... 

If you take a look at all the Tier 4 final tractors for sale here in the states today, only 2 players have non DEF power plants, Kubota and Kioti and Kioti is a non player simply because their biggest offering falls short in the PTO output requirements for all but the least intensive use implements.

Kubota uses a no DEF catalytic regeneration cannister to burn off particulates (soot) and an EGR system to introduce blow by gasses and an amount of exhaust emissions back into the intake tract.

I'm not fond of EGR on any diesel engine, I've seen what EGR recirculation does to an intake runner. It coats the interior with a hard crystalline coating that eventually impacts the intake valves, but, it's better than DEF injection and the related breakdown prone components. Keep in mind that even a DEF engine has EGR as well........

I'm also not fond of catalytic regeneration, where soot particles (visible particulates) are trapped in a honeycomb filter and burned to ash by introducing diesel fuel (at the appropriate time and temperature) because, at some point the cannister becomes filled with ash and must be renewed or cleaned and it's considered hazardous waste.

However, if I was in the market for a new tractor (I'm not, in fact, I'll run my Tier 2 units until they puke and replace the engines), I'd take a hard look at the Kubota simply because they have met the Tier 4 final mandate without DEF injection and all the associated failure prone hardware.

I don't care about the hoopla all the manufacturers are touting about how great their engines are, I get to see it real world, in heavy duty diesel engines and believe me, the simpler the system, the better off you, as the end user is.

FYI, typical cost for a regen cannister changeout on a Class 8 diesel is aound 1500 bucks.

If you look at th hoods on the new Kubota's, they have a hood scoop. It's not there as an advertising gimmik,. it's there to keep the cannister (mounted on top of the engine) from blistering the paint on the hood.......


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If you get a chance to stop by a new truck dealership (any brand), take a hard look at how the cabs are mounted in relationship to the frame and engine. Also look at the frontal area of the grill and air intakes....

All truck manufacturers have had to redesign their cabs to allow more cooling air into the engine areas, not because the engines themselves are running hotter, but because the emissions hardware creates exceessive heat.

The only (practical from a cost standpoint) way to reduce emissions (particulate and NOX) is with heat catalyzation.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My first thought when I saw it was it looks kinda Fendt-ish with a different color scheme. I didn't know Kubota had a factory in France.

Looks like there's already some demo units out there:


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Pretty sure the m7 uses DEF.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's a couple demo pics


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm seeing a tank with a blue cap so I assume they're running DEFluid.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> My first thought when I saw it was it looks kinda Fendt-ish with a different color scheme. I didn't know Kubota had a factory in France.
> 
> Looks like there's already some demo units out there:


I would have to have a cooler of beer with me to sit through that demo. Nice parade. The song by ACDC "It's a long way to the top" would've been more to my liking (good satire has some truth to it, right?).


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea that "Eye of the Tiger" just doesn't quite fit.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Yea that "Eye of the Tiger" just doesn't quite fit.


Why not?

Orange tiger

Orange tractor


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JAPAN'S KUBOTA CORPORATION ANNOUNCES PLANS TO LOCATE NEW PLANT IN LILLE REGION

http://www.nordfranceinvest.com/news/detail/japans-kubota-corporation-announces-plans-to-locate-new-plant-in-lille-region.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks as if the tractor is designed for the European market according to the article Grateful posted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wonder if Kubota bought one of the French plants that used to make smaller challenger or MF tractors? I herd that's what they were going to do.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Looks as if the tractor is designed for the European market according to the article Grateful posted.
> 
> Regards, Mike


To tap more into the US market they will need to have long axles and duals as a option


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Too much electronics on it for me. I like the early Kubota's for their simplicity of design, nothing extra than what a guy needed. Maybe i'm out of touch with what the BTO's demand but i don't need touch screens and "performance monitor and auto guidance systems" to pull a baler on this "commercial livestock operation". Just saying


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I'm seeing a tank with a blue cap so I assume they're running DEFluid.


You are right....Obviously the French built unit has DEF as well.

Just another 'layer' of emissions crap to malfunction and break down. It will still have DPF and EGR.

What bothers me about all this is simply....

When an elctronically controlled emissions compliant engine registers a fault code in the ECM, it either shuts down or derates (limp home mode). If you are in the field and that happens, what the hell do you (as a farmer) do?

You cannot fix the unit, nor can you continue to use it because it won't run and if it will run, it won't make useable power.

Your only option is to call the dealer and have him come out (to the field) and diagnose the issue via the electonic interface connector and maybe clear the code and maybe the engine will run again but it may reinstate the fault code and then what? Have it hauled from the field back to th dealer to be fixed?

Manufacturers better be applying serious warranties including rental/replacment clauses and compensation for lost uptime in warranties......

The existing (sold in the States at present and not the French built unit aree all non DEF btw).

I'll keep my old, simple, no frills, no electronics Kubota's, thank you.

IMO, it's not a good move on Kubota's part.....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> JAPAN'S KUBOTA CORPORATION ANNOUNCES PLANS TO LOCATE NEW PLANT IN LILLE REGION
> 
> http://www.nordfranceinvest.com/news/detail/japans-kubota-corporation-announces-plans-to-locate-new-plant-in-lille-region.html


The unit in the link picture is a Japanese/Domestic built unit (note the hood scoop) for cooling the DPF cannister, not a Fr. built unit.......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats a 135GX in the pic.



ARD Farm said:


> The unit in the link picture is a Japanese/Domestic built unit (note the hood scoop) for cooling the DPF cannister, not a Fr. built unit.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My next tractor is a Deere 8100 or a NH8630.

No new tractors for me. I want an old school no pollution crap tractor with a comfortable cab and 150-200 of HP.

I'd consider buying another 80HP kubby for raking, tedding, or loading bales.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I showed my wife the picture, her comment was "don't look like our Kubota's, it's ugly".....

Lost another 2014 Tractor (Western Star) to emissions issues today, had to go fetch it with the 5th wheel wrecker....(on a reliable pre-emissions Star). The DEF pump went out. Truck has 83,000 miles on it. Been back in the shop numerous times for missions related issues.....

Bad pizza.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> My next tractor is a Deere 8100 or a NH8630.
> 
> No new tractors for me. I want an old school no pollution crap tractor with a comfortable cab and 150-200 of HP.
> 
> I'd consider buying another 80HP kubby for raking, tedding, or loading bales.


When you give it fuel you want to see smoke.......

Hell with the EPA and visible emissions.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is more on the M7.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/take-a-virtual-tour-of-kubotas-high-horsepower-tractor-aimee-cope/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a bad lineup. Especially compared to what they started with not all that many years ago in North America.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do like the direction Kubota is going. I don't like the way a lot of the dealers around here are going. They all seem to be merging and getting bigger and than they control the prices. Makes it hard to do any shopping around.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Around here the only ones that are merging are JD as far as I know. Several independents JD came in and shut them down. There's like 2 independents left in NC, one being S.J. Black, they sell so much big stuff Deere leaves them alone. There seems like 1-2 Kubota dealers in nearly every county in NC, some are only like 30hp and under and some carry nearly everything they offer. Can't as far as parts for Kubota, our L3940 has about 950 hours on it and hasn't needed anything but routine maintenance so far, knock on wood.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can any one explain to me why any company would cut a successful independent dealer? Two JD deAlers were forced into a partnership in order to keep there dealerships. Both are successful and cover a large trade area. One was forced to give up a Heston dealership to.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> Can any one explain to me why any company would cut a successful independent dealer? Two JD deAlers were forced into a partnership in order to keep there dealerships. Both are successful and cover a large trade area. One was forced to give up a Heston dealership to.


 Corporate greed. How much less inventory will they require? One 4wd one combine and 2 more big tractors could be over a million bucks sitting there.

It is apparent that Mother Deere does not want Mom and Pop to own the shop. They are not the only ones guilty. Many other mfg have done or are doing the same.

Look @ gm. They did it. Somehow I can go into almost any rinky dink town and visit a Ford dealer though.

If you are going to complain about it do it with your pocketbook. Buy another brand.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I see it in heavy truck dealrships too. Outfits like Stoops are becoming multi dealership entities.

We are an indepndent franchise with 2 outlets and the pressure is always on to sell the franchise out to a conglomerate.....

Corporate greed maybe. More like diluting buying power of the individual purchaser.

I look for us to sell out at some point in the near future........

Only one indepndent Deere dealership left in this area and the same thing happend with NH.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I doubt this is the final brochure for the new M7 because it says Concept but it's an interesting read:

http://cdn-7.psndealer.com/e2/dealersite/images/zimmererkubota/M7%20Series%20Brochure%20FINAL%2011-2-14%20small.pdf


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting to see they are using the same 6108 ideal that's in my M126x. 
I didn't know it could be turned up that much (171hp)

Overall it's a promising tractor. However, I think one opportunity Kubota missed out on was the chance to build them in the USA. I think that would have really made a statement that Kubota is here in the USA, building large tractors, not just loaders.
I think they would have made more friends and customers.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I believe they are looking at a global market. What effect would that have on their European sales?

I believe they are positioned to succeed if their financial house is in order.

As many have stated before Made in the USA just means at least one bolt was tightened or something. Sad. But it is the age in which we live.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont know. Id be a lot more jacked up about buying from a company that chose the US as its production facility over a foreign country.


----------

